# Cane Hill, Coulsdon, March 08



## Shepy (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm sure Cane Hill needs no introduction, it is one of the 5 most visited asylums going from what I see of people going there and reports etc. 

Pretty much everyone who sees this place falls in love with it, there is just so much to see and explore that it would be hard not to.

Staying un-detected can be a bit troublesome, but the effort entirely pays off with such treasures as twin morgue slabs, wards still as if they had closed yesterday and much more to see.

If you do get down here, be careful for the floors etc, as there are many holes through and even the odd staircase has been known to collapse with someone halfway down it at the time! There are several cave ins to navigate round, and the site is huge so make sure you have plenty time to do it, its not a 2 hour site! 

On with the pictures!






































































































~Shepy


----------



## Shepy (Apr 17, 2008)

And a couple o' HDR:

















~Shepy


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice, the pool table looks cool.


----------



## surlygirl (Apr 17, 2008)

ice skate?? random

must see the hill one day. must.


----------



## Shepy (Apr 17, 2008)

surlygirl said:


> ice skate?? random
> 
> must see the hill one day. must.



Im guessing the skate was used for still life, as it was in the art room (assuming its current location is where it was when they closed and it hasn't been carried there by some explorer or charver.)

Still, I'm not sure that giving a bunch of mental patients what is basically a shoe with a knife on it is the best idea 

~Shepy


----------



## RA181 (Apr 17, 2008)

Lovely photos Shepy, particularly those 2 of the telephones...those are excellent  I really like that pic of the baths in a row too.

RA


----------



## photographymatt (Apr 17, 2008)

I love the photo of the exercise bike(I think its that anyways) in HDR. These are examples of really good HDRs, when the result "works"

I love cane hill.if anyone wants to organise a trip there soon and doesnt mind me tagging along....give me a shout


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 17, 2008)

the hdr shots looks sweet as i want to see this place but its a bit of a mission from wales


----------



## Shepy (Apr 17, 2008)

dangerous dave said:


> the hdr shots looks sweet as i want to see this place but its a bit of a mission from wales



Pfft, thats no excuse, its even more of a mission from Newcastle when we drove down, did it and then drove home again! Entirely worth it, you wont be disappointed.

~Shepy


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 17, 2008)

Shepy said:


> Pfft, thats no excuse, its even more of a mission from Newcastle when we drove down, did it and then drove home again! Entirely worth it, you wont be disappointed.
> 
> ~Shepy


fair point thats one hell of a drive might have to get my ass down there


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2008)

I really like the pic of the corridor with nature taking over, and the exercise bike, and the grand piano, and ooooooooooh the very old ice skate  Like them all, but they're my favourites.

Always love to see pics of the chapel, and love the HDR versions of the pics as well. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Apr 17, 2008)

Cool pics, Like the pool table and the HDRs look great


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 17, 2008)

Great report, can't get enough of 'The Hill'. Good photos and like the few HDR's you have added at the end.


----------



## Mr Sam (Apr 17, 2008)

as allways, love the HDR


----------



## restlessdreams (Apr 17, 2008)

wobbley legs shepy strikes at cane hill


----------



## Tanya Dal (Apr 29, 2008)

Well this had just confirmed it for me, this is exactly where I want to shoot, it is so stuningly beautiful, not being an explorer have absolutley no clue how to get in and wish I had more knowledge, but this is the reason I joined DP when I saw pictures on the web of CH I just knew I had to go visit some of these places and cane hill is firmly at the top of my list


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 29, 2008)

cool post. especially love the hdr ones


----------



## Neosea (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice photo's thanks


----------



## melvinbmx (Apr 29, 2008)

Great shots shepy!! I too need to get down there asap!! Im in love already and i havent even been!


----------



## King Al (Apr 30, 2008)

Good stuff Shepy, like the phone


----------



## vickylmartin (Feb 10, 2010)

*going*

i am going there tommorow i am intent on finding out my great grandfathers last movements if any one know any history of patients let me know !!!


----------



## mookster (Feb 10, 2010)

well you're too late, everything apart from admin, the water tower and the chapel has been demolished


----------



## vickylmartin (Mar 17, 2010)

there a little left changing rooms for the pool and weigh bridge office still there had a little nose but yeh sadly pretty much all gone such a shame


----------

